# Hi



## makeupmartyr (Mar 10, 2005)

Thought i'd say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm Nicole,
=pinkflirt on beautybuzz

also makeupmartyr on mua 

yay for makeup!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome @ specktra nicole, let me know when you have a question!


----------



## solardame (Mar 11, 2005)

hello!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome Nicole to the forum. Thanks


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

